# Hurricane Lake



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Took the yak up to Hurricane lake today. Put in about 11am. To say it was windy is an understatement! It was a steady 15mph with 20mph gust's. Oh wait, the wind laid down....when it was pouring rain for about an hour. Then it picked right back up non stop. Tried everything with no results. I finally started slow rolling a spinner bait on the wind blown points and picked up 7 bass, 1/2 to 3lbs. Then like someone flipped a switch, they stopped hitting. Left around 6pm, tired of fighting the wind. Dont know whats up with the management up there but the usual weed "clumps" that were there and held fish were all just about gone, a little over kill on weed control? There were several boats just cruising around with their gas motors. One guy was so drunk he was just yelling and cussing like crazy I mean everything in the book,right at the North launch site where several kids and families were fishing. I'm not saying I dont throw a few choice words out but come on, use a little tact. The rain chased him in pretty quick, as he ran full plain across the lake. I dont go up there a bunch, maybe 20 times, but as far as the boats go. I have never seen it like that.:hoppingmad


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

a buddy of mine fished ther on a sat night last summer and he kept hearing something splash the water.

well he chalked it up to some kind of fish and pressed on well the sound kept getting closer and closer. then he got his flashlight and shined it onto a guy in full camo and facepaint paddeling a canoe within ten feet of his 40,000$ bass boat!!!lol 

yeah what was he thinking my buddy then fierd up his 250 merc and hit reverse!!! lol i think the guy needed to change his underwear!

then my buddy did circles around him for 2 minutes and went to the ramp on plane!! now what was the guy doing in camo sneeking up on the most expensive boat on the water with only one guy in it? 

and i fish there a few times a year and this is the first time i have heard of a gas motor being ran on the lake.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Now, I have no problem with that!!! Sounds like one of those "munson outlaws", yes a real gang! Doing someboat shopping. He had more restraint than I, I'd spilt the canoe in two!:nonono I did contact the folks with the state He said they are at this very time in the process of replacing the two full time monitors up there. Seemed pretty sincere, hope so.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *usaf medic (6/8/2009)* i fish there a few times a year and this is the first time i have heard of a gas motor being ran on the lake.


Believe me, when I had my Jon boat, I found out why it's called Hurricane lake....when the winds pick up, your average 35 lb trolling motor has to work its rear off....I fired my outboard up 1 time to get me back to the ramp....:letsdrink


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

When did they start allowing gas engines on Hurricane Lake ?

That's a weird story about the guy in the canoe. Do you really think he was out to steal your buddy's boat ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *welldoya (6/9/2009)*When did they start allowing gas engines on Hurricane Lake ?


They don't, gotta beall electric......


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dragnfly (6/9/2009)*Now, I have no problem with that!!! Sounds like one of those "munson outlaws", yes a real gang! Doing someboat shopping. He had more restraint than I, I'd spilt the canoe in two!:nonono I did contact the folks with the state He said they are at this very time in the process of replacing the two full time monitors up there. Seemed pretty sincere, hope so.


Mr Freeman was the host at the north campground this past January when I was camping and hunting up that way. He was very nice and helpful to me. I'd hate to see him get run off because some yahoo was raising cane out on the water.


----------

